
Bitcoin 'Misery Index' - elmar
https://www.investopedia.com/news/bitcoins-misery-index-predicts-20000-year/
======
limaoscarjuliet
Color me silly, but this only works assuming BC goes up in the long run. With
this assumption, if it went down for some time, likelyhood going up increases.

Proving theorem by assuming thesis.

Flawed to say the least.

------
XR0CSWV3h3kZWg
This is pretty light on details. How is the "misery index" calculated?

~~~
hxta98596
Looks like it's just another data-mined modification of Relative Strength
Index (RSI) applied to bitcoin.

Here is the wikipedia on RSI:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relative_strength_index](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relative_strength_index)

Some variations of RSI factor in volatility which this guy's Bitcoin version
appears to do.

Worth saying here, there is no empirical evidence for indexes indicators like
these or the million other versions of it to have any basis in reality for
predicting price movement reliably. Pretty obvious Bitcoin markets in 2011
were nothing like Bitcoin markets in 2017. Said another way "Sometimes I trade
bitcoin but I only buy on Tuesdays, my best friend only buys bitcoins on
Thursdays, and my performance trading Bitcoin is better than my friend's. So
Tuesdays are the best time to buy Bitcoin, see previous sentence for evidence
why". Also this article from investopedia appears to be another sponsored
marketing content not a journalism article.

------
sevenfive
What is technical analysis doing on HN?

